# Truck stuck at Tappan



## Fishin365

Saw this at Tappan yesterday. I don't know when it happened but I just kept thinking "why would you even try this?" This is on one of the old road beds near the volunteer fire dept.


----------



## KaGee

"Hey y'all, watch this"!


----------



## muskyhound

had some friends riding 4wheelers at berlin, they got a ticket from the state, causing unreversable damage to a lake bed, they didnt cause any damage at all, looks like these guys are making fishing structure


----------



## Fishin365

I'm kind of concerned of the potential for all of the gas and oil spillage. Especially with the colder temperatures freezing the mud and water near the engine and gas tanks.


----------



## moose1

fishin365 said:


> i'm kind of concerned of the potential for all of the gas and oil spillage. Especially with the colder temperatures freezing the mud and water near the engine and gas tanks.


from the pictures someone already had a brain freeze.


----------



## creekcrawler

Hmmm. Alcohol may have been involved.....


----------



## lil goose

creekcrawler said:


> Hmmm. Alcohol may have been involved.....


Let's at least hope so i wouldn't want to think that anyone not under the influence would attempt anything like that!!! LOL


----------



## Whaler

It looks like there is no joy in Mudville as Casey has struck out !


----------



## crazypoultry

I would hope a near lethal amount of alcohol was involved. If not maybe a shallow gene pool?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

KaGee said:


> "Hey y'all, watch this"!


"hold my beer and watch this"


----------



## grub_man

But, the guys on TV make it look so easy.

It never ceases to amaze me what you can find at Tappan.


----------



## mullskinner

that should be locked in pretty good by the weekend


----------



## Sharp Charge

Hahahahaahaa, I'm sorry but I have to laugh. I love my Ram but those stock tires wouldn't even begin to help with this. Someone toss him a tow rope.


----------



## bountyhunter

that would have never happened if they would have used a ford.


----------



## Spaniel235

Ford owners are smarter than that.....


----------



## T-180

"Hey guys hold my beer, I wanna try something !!"


----------



## Sharp Charge

Spaniel235 said:


> Ford owners are smarter than that.....


You sure? hahaha


----------



## Tightlines

I'll take my chevy an pull that dodge and ford out with one hand tied behind my back


----------



## katfish

Looks like the Dodge and the 4 wheeler are both maroon.
You would think folks with money for those vehichles would
be smarter. Maroon---moron, coincidence?


----------



## Sharp Charge

So I'm wondering, how far did he go? I don't think he made the run from across the lake right? I'm not real familiar with Tappan, I've only hunted the area once a long time ago.


----------



## Snakecharmer

In the first picture of the truck. is that black stuff a ground effects molding or something?


----------



## Sharp Charge

Snakecharmer said:


> In the first picture of the truck. is that black stuff a ground effects molding or something?


Looks like it's the airdam. You can see the bumper is crinkled too. I bet when he get's that fixed he'll get the front tow hooks installed too. lol


----------



## Fishin365

What you see in the pics is where he drove!!!! Across the road, through the water and stuck!

They tried to pull out the truck with the ATV. There was a come-along, a shovel and about 6-7 rachet strap and tow straps laying around. I think I would have attached the ATV to the truck withe the com-along and pulled it out. The truck definitely needs a wrecker to remove it from its grave!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

"Momma always said, stupid is as stupid does."

Forrest, Forrest Gump.

I hope the fines are staggering.


----------



## saugeyeslayer1

I hope that whoever did this gets major fines so other dumba$$'s dont do this stupid stuff. It's people like this that gets good fishing spots taken away from the honest fisherpersons[email protected]


----------



## saugmon

Fishin365 said:


> What you see in the pics is where he drove!!!! Across the road, through the water and stuck!
> 
> They tried to pull out the truck with the ATV. There was a come-along, a shovel and about 6-7 rachet strap and tow straps laying around. I think I would have attached the ATV to the truck withe the com-along and pulled it out. The truck definitely needs a wrecker to remove it from its grave!


That kinda looks like an episode of world's dumbest. Someone in florida was trying to lauch a boat from the beach into the ocean.The surf washed the sand out from under the wheels and truck got stuck.Then they attached another truck with strap to it got stuck.A 3rd truck straps up to the 2nd truck and it got stuck.Then they broke out a tractor and it sorta got stuck,but finally pulled all the vehicles out.


----------



## mullskinner

saugmon said:


> That kinda looks like an episode of world's dumbest. Someone in florida was trying to lauch a boat from the beach into the ocean.The surf washed the sand out from under the wheels and truck got stuck.Then they attached another truck with strap to it got stuck.A 3rd truck straps up to the 2nd truck and it got stuck.Then they broke out a tractor and it sorta got stuck,but finally pulled all the vehicles out.


you tube is full of boat launch fails some are dumb and some are just bad luck ...

just wondering they get this truck out of Tappan yet ? is this the bay by the fire dept that has the boat ramp across from the marina ?


----------



## Sharp Charge

Fishin365 said:


> What you see in the pics is where he drove!!!! Across the road, through the water and stuck!
> 
> They tried to pull out the truck with the ATV. There was a come-along, a shovel and about 6-7 rachet strap and tow straps laying around. I think I would have attached the ATV to the truck withe the com-along and pulled it out. The truck definitely needs a wrecker to remove it from its grave!


Damn, I was thinking the opposite. The truck was trying to get the UTV out. Surely wasn't thinking they tried to use the UTV to get the truck out! hahahaha


----------



## BigTripp

Haha, some people... I like to kick in the 4x4 every once in a while, but you have to know your limit. That's the new ram body style so that truck is what? Three years old max? The black piece is the valance that is usually under the bumper. 

This is the aftermath from a week ago less than ten minutes from Tappan. I took the back way home from Salt Fork after that big rain/snow melt. Those dirt roads were BAD. I didn't think I was getting home.


----------



## Mr. A

Like I tell my wife, the gas milage in my jeep may not be great but I'll never get stuck!


Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## sherman51

my brother and my one brother n law and myself was out with my other brother n law a few yrs ago on new years eve. we was in an olds cutless, he drove down to the gar hill ramp at brookville lake and pulled down on the ramp so his headlights would show up the ice on the lake. when he tried to back up the back of the car just started sliding around the back of the car. we ended up with the back of the car pointing towards the lake. we tried to push him out. but every time he gave it gas it would just slide farther down the ramp.

we ended up with the back 2 tires out on the ice on the lake. he backed up to the edge of the water and took off, he made it about 10 ft up the ramp and just started sliding back down. this time by the time he quit spinning his back tires had broke through the ice. we checked the ice and it was only about 1 1/2" thick. at that point we all got off the ice and away from the car.

a 4 wheel drive truch showed up at the ramp. he said if we had anything to pull the car with he would try to pull us out. we told him the ramp was a solid sheet of ice, it would have to be something long enough to reach his truck at the top of the ramp, he didnt want to pull down on the ramp. and we didnt have anything long enough.

but he did take my brother n law up to garr hill bait shop and he called a wrecker from brookville. he got there about 15 minutes later. he parked at the top of the ramp and run his cable down to the car. he even made my brother n law hook the cable to his car. then he winched us to the top of the ramp.

he had us by the u know whats. it was about 1:00 am on new years eve and we had done something this stupid and had got him out of bed. so we pooled our cash and asked him how much. we had come up with almost 150.00 and was afraid this wouldnt be enough. he said he would only charge us 25.00. he said he got atleast 100 calls every year, and it was no problem getting us out. we was just amazed that he only wanted 25.00. i wouldnt have got out of bed at 1:00 on new years eve for less than 100.00. much less for somebody stupid enough to pull down on an ice covered ramp. but we sure was thankful for that wrecker driver. but i guess he did enjoy his job. and to get 100 calls to the same spot was just amazing. and who knows how many times other wreckers were called to that ramp.

i started deer hunting here about a month ago and my motorhome got blown off the road. the wind was blowing 30 to 40 mph and i hit a spot where the snow was blowing across the road. i slowed down to about 30 mph and i felt the motorhome just start to slide. the wind just blew me out of the road. i even seen i wasnt going to turn over so i cut it back towards the road and floored it and got the front back to the road. the wrecker that came and pulled me out just hooked a chain to the front of the motorhome and lowered his braces and winched me out. he charged me 425.00 for towing me back on the road. he had me by the you know whats and took full advantage of it. and even tho i thought it was twice as much as it should have been it was worth every penny to get out,LOL.
sherman


----------



## Bazzin05

It looks like both would have been just fine had they stayed on the road bed. If you look at the last picture both vehicles are off the side of the road bed. Still would have loved to have been there to see that unfold.


----------



## Fishin365

The vehicles are on the road bed...problem is that the end where they are at has about 2 feet of silt/mud on top of it.....if they turnned to their right, they would have dropped off the edge of the road which is about 4 ft in most spots


----------



## Shad Rap

Fishin365 said:


> The vehicles are on the road bed...problem is that the end where they are at has about 2 feet of silt/mud on top of it.....if they turnned to their right, they would have dropped off the edge of the road which is about 4 ft in most spots


The truck is definitely off to the left side of the roadbed...and u can see it was then that he started having problems...I think thats what bazzin was sayin.


----------



## mullskinner

Mr. A said:


> Like I tell my wife, the gas milage in my jeep may not be great but I'll never get stuck!
> 
> 
> Mr. A
> 
> (2013)
> Bass: 0
> catfish: 0
> bluegill: 0
> Other: 0


i have seen jeeps stuck at power line , pea vine , 7 creeks, doughty, Anderson just to name a few you must have the mother of all Jeeps brother please post a pic of your Jeep when you get a chance


----------



## Mr. A

Nothing special about my jeep but I know what it can handle! My past jeeps would have been photo worthy, this one will be soon.

I'm not saying jeeps are the end all be all, and they do get stuck. However, the driver is the one to blame when any vehicle gets stuck! 

Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## floater99

Some kids never grow up


----------



## crappiedude

Mr. A said:


> I'm not saying jeeps are the end all be all, and they do get stuck. However, the driver is the one to blame when any vehicle gets stuck!
> 
> Mr. A


That's pretty much what I was thinking. They do have limitations.
It doesn't really matter what brand it is. About 10 years ago I saw a *brand new *Chevy 4x4 stuck in the mud at Meldahl dam on the Ohio River. It couldn't have been more than a few months old. It looked very similar to the photo attached here. You could see pieces of wood and piles of mud where they tried to dig it out but it was buried to the frame. The river was on a slow rise and it was just a matter of time. I don't know what the out come was but i bet that was a lonely, lonely feeling.....


----------



## Carver

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Shortdrift

Carver said:


> You can't fix stupid.


Ditto X2


----------



## Bazzin05

Shad Rap said:


> The truck is definitely off to the left side of the roadbed...and u can see it was then that he started having problems...I think thats what bazzin was sayin.


 
Shad Rap that is exactly what I was saying. The truck went off the left side of the road, that is why the drivers side of the truck is buried up to the floorboards and the passenger side is still well above ground. Look at the third picture and you can clearly tell the UTV is off the left side of the road by quite a few feet. The silt is much deeper off the sides of the road than it is on top of the road.


----------



## Muskarp

Carver said:


> You can't fix stupid.


Some of you Old Farts really get me! You act like you never did anything a little unconventional. Even you guys probably got a little crazy at your band camp back in the days when you didn't need twelve pills and your walker. So this guy got hung up. Somebody needs to get out there and remove some of that carp habitat anyway. They probably do it every year. They just got a little disoriented in that snow squall and went off the edge. You know, the same one that caused numerous pile-ups around the state. Because those "stupid" people don't know to slow down when you can't see 50' in front of your vehicle. They just hold on and close their eyes.


----------



## BigTripp

Mr. A said:


> Like I tell my wife, the gas milage in my jeep may not be great but I'll never get stuck!
> 
> 
> Mr. A
> 
> (2013)
> Bass: 0
> catfish: 0
> bluegill: 0
> Other: 0


I believe the phrase is "Jeeps don't get stuck, idiots get stuck." I guess my uncle and I both qualify, but his was much worse.

I got stuck in a soft spot at the farm pond. Luckily I had the tractor down there:

















Uncle Mike got stuck in the back seat of a subcompact at Yankee Lake.


----------



## jjshbetz11

BigTripp said:


> I believe the phrase is "Jeeps don't get stuck, idiots get stuck." I guess my uncle and I both qualify, but his was much worse.
> 
> I got stuck in a soft spot at the farm pond. Luckily I had the tractor down there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Mike got stuck in the back seat of a subcompact at Yankee Lake.


No it's xj's don't get stuck, along with cj's everything else gets stuck 
That awesome vechile on top of the car is an xj

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjshbetz11

My xj "roxy" not on the 31" meats. 3" lift


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjshbetz11

. Execuse my beer brain fart, forgot to post pic in last reply


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISNFOOL

In the 60's a friend and I got his Chevy stuck in the Chagrin river bed upstream from Daniels park. Don't remember how we accessed the area, to get to where we got stuck. But we were driving along looking for fishing access away from all the guys at the dam.

While digging it out and placing river rock under the tires, a guy on a dirt bike came by and asked, You guys stuck?" Then on his return we got, Try digging it out"

Not sure who was dumber that day, us for getting stock, or the guy with the questions.


----------



## Carver

Muskarp said:


> Some of you Old Farts really get me! You act like you never did anything a little unconventional. Even you guys probably got a little crazy at your band camp back in the days when you didn't need twelve pills and your walker. So this guy got hung up. Somebody needs to get out there and remove some of that carp habitat anyway. They probably do it every year. They just got a little disoriented in that snow squall and went off the edge. You know, the same one that caused numerous pile-ups around the state. Because those "stupid" people don't know to slow down when you can't see 50' in front of your vehicle. They just hold on and close their eyes.


So you are assuming that a young person did that? Why would you just assume that? Would it be because you think a worthless old fart would be to smart to do something like that? Stupid does not have boundaries of age or gender, you can be just as stupid at 7 as 70. Your reply seems to be very angry and your remarks very unnecessary, you seem to have issues with old people. And why do you assume that I am old? You don't know me or anything about me I could be younger than you are. I could get bent out of shape and call you a young smart a$$, but I won't do that because I have no idea how old you are, you might be just another crabby old fart. It is very apparent that you are mean spirited and very arrogant, I bet spending a day fishing with you is an experience not soon forgotten. The the remark that bothers me most about that post is the one where you say "someone needs to get out there and remove some of that old carp habitat anyway". I think anyone who has fished the MWCD lakes for very long knows that all of these lakes need more habitat.
And by the way Muskarp, you can't fix arrogance either.


----------



## Muskarp

Carver said:


> I think anyone who has fished the MWCD lakes for very long knows that all of these lakes need more habitat.


This may be so. However, siltation is habitat for the wrong species. Apparently you were correct. "You can't fix stupid."


----------



## Carver

Muskarp said:


> This may be so. However, siltation is habitat for the wrong species. Apparently you were correct. "You can't fix stupid."


You never mentioned siltation in your original post at all and the roadbeds do not cause siltation Einstien. Are you grasping for a way to sound intelligent?


----------



## Muskarp

Carver said:


> You never mentioned siltation in your original post at all and the roadbeds do not cause siltation Einstien. Are you grasping for a way to sound intelligent?


I think this posts speaks for itself. 
What carp habitat did you think they were removing getting their truck stuck in the silt?

BTW- So you can better understand. I went back and highlighted a key word you overlooked.


----------



## Carver

Muskarp said:


> I think this posts speaks for itself.
> What carp habitat did you think they were removing getting their truck stuck in the silt?
> 
> BTW- So you can better understand. I went back and highlighted a key word you overlooked.


I understand you very well. You are a bully and you are also ignorant.
I am not going to subject the good people on this friendly forum to a spitting match between you and I. If you have anything else to say to me send a PM.


----------



## Fishin365

WOW!!! Think about this..the big picture folks. The more that people do things like this, the more restrictions to access there will be at local lakes and rivers. A few people that make poor decisions make ALL OF US (fisherman/sportsmen) look bad in the public eye.


----------



## Stampede

All i want to know is when it got unstuck,how, and how much.


----------



## Thor

"maybe we shoulda taken a left at albuquerque - stupid gps !


- thats right, im watching looney tunes !


----------



## laynhardwood

What dummy takes a heavy truck with no lift and highway tires in the mud whoever said you can't fix stupid I will +1 that comment 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HookEmUp

Sharp Charge said:


> You sure? hahaha




Thats just a normal parking space for an FX4. He aint even stuck.


----------



## Muskarp

What's the story on that FX4? It has weeds on the hood and in the bed. Was it out deeper than that at one point? Was it stolen and dumped there?


----------



## Mr. A

HookEmUp said:


> Thats just a normal parking space for an FX4. He aint even stuck.


HookEmUp, that was freekin' funny!

Muskarp, I just wanted to take a stab at this one. It's pure conjecture though.

I'm guessing that A) the water is salt water not fresh and B) that the FX4 got burried to the frame at low tide and the picture was taken at high tide. That would explain the weeds/veggies on the hood and in the bed.


Can't remember who said that "it's CJ's and XJ's that don't get stuck," but that's more opinion than fact. I say that because of the serious amount of aftermarket mods done on every type of wrangler today. I would guesss that more Cherokee's and Grand Cherokee's get stuck than Wranglers though? Just sayin'.

Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## Sharp Charge

Muskarp said:


> What's the story on that FX4? It has weeds on the hood and in the bed. Was it out deeper than that at one point? Was it stolen and dumped there?


No idea, I found the pic online to throw mud at the Dodge haters.


----------



## HookEmUp

Tide is the reason for the weeds on the hood. Maybe he just wanted a free car wash...


----------



## Shortdrift

Some of the comments and responses in this thread are very entertaining while others make me wonder ????????????? 

An honest mistake or accident deserves your assistance in whatever form you can provide. 
I have owned four wheel drive vehicles for many years, all for the primary purpose of use in camping, hunting, fishing and occasionally pulling someone or something out of the mud or snow, but not to help anyone stupid enough to drive into the mud of a partially drained body of water or other immature type actions.


----------



## katfish

While living in Colorado and Wyoming I noticed young fellas often doing some serious off road driving. When we discussed the intelligence of getting stuck they all seemed to have the same reply.

It seems the only way to learn where you can take your 4 wheel drive vehichle is to keep going till it gets stuck. This made sense when they travelled 2 or 3 trucks in a bunch to help each other out.


----------



## Sharp Charge

HookEmUp said:


> Tide is the reason for the weeds on the hood. Maybe he just wanted a free car wash...


Haha, or the sea finally gave up the body. :Banane30:


----------



## fredg53

Yep + mill

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

jjshbetz11 said:


> No it's xj's don't get stuck, along with cj's everything else gets stuck
> That awesome vechile on top of the car is an xj
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I sure love mine! I think I'm gonna be a lifer!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

The other thing about the original post is it doesn't look like the truck is all that stuck. Looks more like he stopped making forward progress then tried to reverse but that plastic underbody stuck in the mud and got pulled out from under the truck which probably made a horrendous racket so he stopped before he did any more damage. That was my first impression anyhow. That little ATV deal, yeah that just reeks of pure stupidity heh.


----------



## Muskarp

Shortdrift said:


> immature type actions.


I can tell you a story about 2 members (not mentioning any names) on this sight blowing through the no wake zone at Buckeye. Just because the bouys are pulled for the season does not make it an open zone. Even these guys bend the rules sometimes.


----------

